

Can Silicon Valley boot camps get you a $120K job? - qiqing
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2013/10/10/silicon-valley-boot-camps/

======
adamnemecek
"These crash courses accomplish in 12 weeks (or less) what top computer
science schools might teach in four years."

Yeah about that, no.

------
icu
Has anyone from HN actually taken any of these courses and could comment on
them from personal experience?

